# Grouse Camp



## Abu65

This sounds interesting. Are out of state hunters and their kid welcome? I have a blackstone griddle and can cook a mean breakfast!


----------



## UPaquariest

Im not sure what the groups consensus is but if we stay at the same place there would be room for more people, plenty of land to hunt around there.


----------



## Mark4486

I would think any member of the site would be able to come with out any issue as we are all sportsmen.


----------



## Mark4486

Time and place will probably be more strongly agreed upon closer to the season unless everybody would like to vote on something that would be great.


----------



## UPaquariest

I wasn't suggesting we limit due to space, but determine number of people and find a place that can accommodate.


----------



## Mark4486

UPaquariest said:


> I wasn't suggesting we limit due to space, but determine number of people and find a place that can accommodate.


I agree


----------



## Abu65

I'll keep watching this thread and see if the dates line up to where we can attend.


----------



## Tyler B

ill have a new English setter pup ready...and a 8yo Brittney.. i am definitely interested


----------



## EMU_Flyer

I'm in! Any weekend EXCEPT 19-20 and I'm there! I'll even bring stuff this time LOL. Moose is ready for more action.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trophy Specialist

My Rusty pup (pointing lab) should be ready to hunt this fall. His training is coming along very well. He can do double blind retrieves with hand or voice signals. He is also super steady to the gun. I have been using frozen, meatless, grouse carcasses for training along with my buddies planed pigeons. I plan to hunt him every decent day in Sept. in the U.P. My past dogs have hunted 50+ days a year. Last year my dog died at the end of Sept. and Rusty was too young bird hunt. I hope I can make it out to grouse camp since I live so close, but I often stay in the U.P. for weeks on end at that time of the year. We'll see how the hunting goes this fall. Last year grouse numbers were terrible in my neck of the U.P. probably due to West Nile Virus. I did even see a grouse this week when I was up there on a work trip. There may be more grouse around home this year.


----------



## UPaquariest

Found out this morning I have another week of vacation I didn't know about. Going to add a few more trips this fall, couple of dates have been tossed around, last year we did the second weekend in October, any thoughts on that again this year?


----------



## Worm Dunker

No not really


----------



## Paddyspub

I'm in and have a two year old elhew Pointer and a bunch of walleye fillets to contribute just can't legally pull the trigger just yet. But would love to play guide!!!


----------



## Mark4486

Paddyspub said:


> I'm in and have a two year old elhew Pointer and a bunch of walleye fillets to contribute just can't legally pull the trigger just yet. But would love to play guide!!!


Don’t mean to pry but what do you mean by “legally pull the trigger”


----------



## Paddyspub

Lost gun rights for a few years


----------



## birdhntr

Paddyspub said:


> I'm in and have a two year old elhew Pointer and a bunch of walleye fillets to contribute just can't legally pull the trigger just yet. But would love to play guide!!!


An Elhew (prefix)?
The Elhew gold standard set by Bob and his breeding has been lost for quite some years now and the Elhew prefix(brand) is no longer allowed.Brian Hayes carried the breed for some years but they were preserve dogs and rarely tested in trials to further the breeding standard as Bob did.The sands of time have taken their toll.


----------



## Brien maeder

birdhntr said:


> An Elhew (prefix)?
> The Elhew gold standard set by Bob and his breeding has been lost for quite some years now and the Elhew prefix(brand) is no longer allowed.Brian Hayes carried the breed for some years but they were preserve dogs and rarely tested in trials to further the breeding standard as Bob did.The sands of time have taken their toll.


Check out superior kennels in Wisconsin Mark has a fine line of Elhew pointers


----------



## birdhntr

Brien maeder said:


> Check out superior kennels in Wisconsin Mark has a fine line of Elhew pointers


https://shootingsportsman.com/elhews-end/


----------



## Brien maeder

birdhntr said:


> https://shootingsportsman.com/elhews-end/





birdhntr said:


> https://shootingsportsman.com/elhews-end/


Check out his bloodline they may have lost the prefix but still have the blood.


----------



## Paddyspub

My Pointer is from Superior Kennels... But who cares about all that let's focus on a good group of guys going hunting


----------



## birdhntr

Paddyspub said:


> I lost my gun rights due to a Domestic Violence conviction... I'm I allowed to come to camp?


I will say this.In my early years I was a lot like my dad and if someone was looking for trouble (bad intentions)I would volunteer my services.Times have changed and I realized that society does not accept this and if I was to continue with my beliefs I possibly could be in your situation.I always remind myself that my rights are more important and I couldn't imagine my life without being able to hunt.

My father grew up in different times and was a stand up guy and a gentleman and felt it was his duty to correct bad people and their actions.Pick on the weak and vulnerable or abuse pets,women,or children and you best pray he is not there.
He should have lost his rights a thousand times.
He was slick.One day at a pub we were having some food and a few beers.Then four men walked in at the end of the bar and were loud and obnoxious and he says oh boy we got winners.There behavior brought the stink eye looks from some of the patrons and they knew it.Then they started in on guy and said what's your problem a__hole and my dad instantly said yo over here.The leader of the pack yells what old man.He says you said a__hole I'm right here.They came streaming down between the bar stools and the wall and dad stands up.
He says you got a problem old man and he says no but you do.He then drops his beer and yells frank looking behind them.That little distraction and he mowed them down with iron fists so fast I was shocked.He trapped them and to think I was going to have to help him.lol.Nobody in that bar would find him guilty but society and the justice system would for sure and it's illegal to stand your ground these days.
I did read your post and thought you were being honest and open about your situation and wanting to run your dog.
I don't know your story and have no judgment.I believe that half or more of the men here could be in a situation like this at one time to be honest.


----------



## fivegunner

birdhntr said:


> I will say this.In my early years I was a lot like my dad and if someone was looking for trouble (bad intentions)I would volunteer my services.Times have changed and I realized that society does not accept this and if I was to continue with my beliefs I possibly could be in your situation.I always remind myself that my rights are more important and I couldn't imagine my life without being able to hunt.
> 
> My father grew up in different times and was a stand up guy and a gentleman and felt it was his duty to correct bad people and their actions.Pick on the weak and vulnerable or abuse pets,women,or children and you best pray he is not there.
> He should have lost his rights a thousand times.
> He was slick.One day at a pub we were having some food and a few beers.Then four men walked in at the end of the bar and were loud and obnoxious and he says oh boy we got winners.There behavior brought the stink eye looks from some of the patrons and they knew it.Then they started in on guy and said what's your problem a__hole and my dad instantly said yo over here.The leader of the pack yells what old man.He says you said a__hole I'm right here.They came streaming down between the bar stools and the wall and dad stands up.
> He says you got a problem old man and he says no but you do.He then drops his beer and yells frank looking behind them.That little distraction and he mowed them down with iron fists so fast I was shocked.He trapped them and to think I was going to have to help him.lol.Nobody in that bar would find him guilty but society and the justice system would for sure and it's illegal to stand your ground these days.
> I did read your post and thought you were being honest and open about your situation and wanting to run your dog.
> I don't know your story and have no judgment.I believe that half or more of the men here could be in a situation like this at one time to be honest.


 VERY WELL SAID!!


----------



## Mark4486

birdhntr said:


> I will say this.In my early years I was a lot like my dad and if someone was looking for trouble (bad intentions)I would volunteer my services.Times have changed and I realized that society does not accept this and if I was to continue with my beliefs I possibly could be in your situation.I always remind myself that my rights are more important and I couldn't imagine my life without being able to hunt.
> 
> My father grew up in different times and was a stand up guy and a gentleman and felt it was his duty to correct bad people and their actions.Pick on the weak and vulnerable or abuse pets,women,or children and you best pray he is not there.
> He should have lost his rights a thousand times.
> He was slick.One day at a pub we were having some food and a few beers.Then four men walked in at the end of the bar and were loud and obnoxious and he says oh boy we got winners.There behavior brought the stink eye looks from some of the patrons and they knew it.Then they started in on guy and said what's your problem a__hole and my dad instantly said yo over here.The leader of the pack yells what old man.He says you said a__hole I'm right here.They came streaming down between the bar stools and the wall and dad stands up.
> He says you got a problem old man and he says no but you do.He then drops his beer and yells frank looking behind them.That little distraction and he mowed them down with iron fists so fast I was shocked.He trapped them and to think I was going to have to help him.lol.Nobody in that bar would find him guilty but society and the justice system would for sure and it's illegal to stand your ground these days.
> I did read your post and thought you were being honest and open about your situation and wanting to run your dog.
> I don't know your story and have no judgment.I believe that half or more of the men here could be in a situation like this at one time to be honest.


I agree with you in many ways. As I to could have gotten in a lot of trouble for what I have done. But the way it was handled and the comments were ridiculous. It was a bit excessive talking about background checks and what my grandfather would say and that we are all arrogant. Mike wanted to know and so did I. If he had lost his gun rights for something extreme this would be a different conversation.


----------



## FredBearYooper

I’m down! As long as a late onset grouse hunter and his pointer are welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michiganmaniac

UPaquariest said:


> So it seems like the time and the place are figured out, are we doing just the weekend or tacking a day or 2 onto it?


I will definitely be taking friday off again and driving down thursday night.


----------



## UPaquariest

michiganmaniac said:


> I will definitely be taking friday off again and driving down thursday night.


I will be in Cheboygan through Tuesday for the northern opener so I think I may just take the entire week.


----------



## UPaquariest

I believe the Travis Thunderbird Invitational is the same weekend as our camp, Im not sure if the guys run as far south as where we will be at but something to keep in mind. Worm Dunker do you have any experience with that invitational? I can't find much online or on facebook about it.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Never heard of it what is it


----------



## UPaquariest

Grouse and woodcock tournament run out of the Lewiston area, seen a segment on MOoD once and a mention in the paper but cant find much info besides that.


----------



## michiganmaniac

I know what youre talking about...i dont think we will have to worry about it. I dont think its all that many people. All that means is they will have tougher hunting because we already shot all their birds


----------



## Dom

I'm going to try and make an appearance, just not sure, got a few irons to work out. I'll keep tracking this thread so if I can make it will know the stats. Just had lower back Op so gonna take a bit of time before I know what is realistic. I have a pretty ez outlook on life, I try and make life as easy as possible to enjoy. If I don't get it done today, maybe tomorrow, or the next day, lol.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Dom I know where your coming from I have had three back back surgeries in the last month. But I still plan on coming. I won't be hunting but grouse camp isn't about who gets the most birds or has the best dogs. It's about like minded sportsman getting together and having a good time. No politics no religion just having a good time. It hasn't been brought up but this year but one guy isn't going to pay for all the camping and three guys aren't going to go furnish all the food like last year. O will be bringing some fat boys. They are a pound of saugse stuff with a pound of meat and cheese wrapped in a pound of bacon then smoked.


----------



## UPaquariest

Worm Dunker, we can always hit the spot down the road form camp across the bridge, pretty good access for those with mobility issues.

I am planning to bring corned beef hash and eggs for breakfast one day and will be coming from duck camp so hopefully I can contribute some duck or goose.


----------



## Mark4486

Those who have medical issues should still come for a weekend to blow off some steam and enjoy the company and conversation with other hunters. The menu is sounding great aswell. I will be bringing steaks and other odds and ends.


----------



## Worm Dunker

You going to bring that grouse hunting beagle


----------



## Mark4486

Worm Dunker said:


> You going to bring that grouse hunting beagle


Like my empty wallet...”I don’t leave home with out it”


----------



## Worm Dunker

Talked to Joe tonight to see how many people are coming looks like low turn out same guys as last year. Was wicking it up with telling him how Hunter was a trial dog for so many years he doesn't retrieve well till 2 days ago he retrieved a young skunk to hand no


----------



## Mark4486

Have we actually nailed the date down and if so what is it? Oct 11,12,13? And same place?


----------



## Worm Dunker

As far as I know. It worked out good last year why change


----------



## Mark4486

Can we get some ya or na from those who are/aren’t coming so we can get a count


----------



## Worm Dunker

Me ya won't be hunting but will ride png


----------



## Mark4486

I also ya


----------



## i missed again

I have a place 3 miles from camp and would love to come but that is the only weekend I can not go


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

Won’t be able to make it to camp. The boys and I will be in other covers near Grayling. Best of luck and enjoy the camaraderie. Keep us posted on how you do.


----------



## UPaquariest

Im a ya.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I would like to go, but I have a new dog and I'll have to see how he comes along this fall before I commit to any group hunts.


----------



## fivegunner

Me and Abby Ya!


----------



## Mark4486

It does look like the same as last year


----------



## Tyler B

im in the air still so maybe?.....pups still at camp... the brittney is ready for sure... can someone pm me location?


----------



## UPaquariest

So 4 so far, 
Terry did Joe say he was in?


----------



## Worm Dunker

Yes


----------



## Worm Dunker

I meet a guy in NY who lives on Oh. but has a cabin up in that area. One of his setters was Invitational. We got to talking and found out we hunt the same areas. I new his honey holes he didn't know mine.Small world


----------



## Worm Dunker

I'm going to invite him he won't camp because cabin is close


----------



## michiganmaniac

Yes im coming!


----------



## michiganmaniac

Same weekend as last year, rifle river recreation area group camp site.


----------



## UPaquariest

I have a buddy that is interested as well, if I can get him away for the weekend.


----------



## Mark4486

Sounds great... joe your not covering the site this year we are all able to through in


----------



## fivegunner

Mark4486 said:


> Sounds great... joe your not covering the site this year we are all able to through in


 Yes, Joe like Mark said where all in this together and willing to pay . I am trying to figure out what Food& Drink to bring to share with you guys any Ideas???


----------



## skidoojc

I’d really like to attend, would bring my brother a GSP and a pointer. Gotta get clearance from the fun coordinator since I’ll be gone in the UP the week prior. Plenty of room for a camper or do I need to book one of the sites in the regular campground?

Thanks,

Jeremie


----------



## Worm Dunker

As long as you trailer is under 100ft and maybe 16 wide your fine. The primative camping is a big open field with fire pits. No Joe's not paying to camp but somebody O think will have to send deposit to hold it for our date


----------



## michiganmaniac

skidoojc said:


> I’d really like to attend, would bring my brother a GSP and a pointer. Gotta get clearance from the fun coordinator since I’ll be gone in the UP the week prior. Plenty of room for a camper or do I need to book one of the sites in the regular campground?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jeremie


My advice, book camp now and ask for fogiveness. October only happens once a year!
Also fwiw, If you are in the mid UP area and are looking for a local guide or just a pulse on the grouse numbers at that time feel free to shoot me a pm, its my home turf!


----------



## Mark4486

I’ll call tomorrow and place the deposit. When everybody shows at camp we will divide it up evenly. For those with questions about room the area,if it’s the same as last year is about 2 football fields maybe even three. There is a pump well and a toilet. Fire pit aswell. Soon as I call tomorrow I’ll give updates. I will bring steaks and a side aswell as water beer and odds and ends and snacks. Bring what you would like it’s easy to take home what we don’t need. Anybody who wants to bring a dog or a fleet or a friend I say more the merrier. I’ll also bring cookies they seem to be a big hit in between hunt spots...lol I ate all of joes last year.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Will I was a free loader last year wasn't going to stay so didn't bring anything. But I was welcomed and we'll feed. I didn't get any cookies. I don't shoot woodcock but for any that due and don't save tails I'll take them.


----------



## skidoojc

Thank you for all the quick updates and info!


----------



## KCRuger

Have a great time guys! I will be in Cheboygan that weekend running my pup.


----------



## UPaquariest

I'll volunteer to bring breakfast for the 2 days, corned beef hash, eggs, sausage, potatoes ok with everyone?


----------



## UPaquariest

You guys are on your own for coffee though, I know some of you guys are picky.


----------



## Mark4486

I reserved the camp for October 10-13(Thur-sun). There’s a toilet and water pump. Total was $112 we can split when everybody shows. I am not sure if I will be there Thursday but will try.


----------



## fivegunner

T


Mark4486 said:


> I reserved the camp for October 10-13(Thur-sun). There’s a toilet and water pump. Total was $112 we can split when everybody shows. I am not sure if I will be there Thursday but will try.


 Thank you Mark ! I am getting excited about Grouse Camp , I plan on being there Thursday .


----------



## Worm Dunker

Thanks Mark can't wait to have those pan fried steaks


----------



## michiganmaniac

Ill be there thursday night. Ill bring dinner sides for 2 days, snacks, and food to eat while hunting. I prefer to eat in the field that way we dont have to go back to camp and waste precious hunting time!
Thanks for reserving the site mark!

We havent heard anything from EMUflyer, i will send him a pm. Maybe he hasnt seen this thread.


----------



## Mark4486

No problem I’m excited to hunt with all of you again and see your dogs. Can’t wait.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Ever have a don't give a rat ass day will I had two months of that. I've had so many surgeries in the last two months I can't even remember all of them just so I can walk for grouse camp. I can't thank Joe and last year's guests for keeping the dream alive. I may try to sneak off to another honney hole where I can walk down one side of a road and back just to say I hunted. I will spend most of the time in camp I'm going to try bring my smoker and due appetizers for the great meals the guys make. Counting the days


----------



## UPaquariest

michiganmaniac said:


> Ill be there thursday night. Ill bring dinner sides for 2 days, snacks, and food to eat while hunting. I prefer to eat in the field that way we dont have to go back to camp and waste precious hunting time!
> Thanks for reserving the site mark!
> 
> We havent heard anything from EMUflyer, i will send him a pm. Maybe he hasnt seen this thread.


Can always throw one of the stoves in a truck and cook something up roadside.


----------



## Dom

Hope you all have a great time, I can't make it this year either, don't get back in MI til 17 Oct. I sure would like to make it one of these years, hope next year!


----------



## EMU_Flyer

Crap. I cannot make it this year on thise dates! Post a bunch of pictures!


michiganmaniac said:


> Ill be there thursday night. Ill bring dinner sides for 2 days, snacks, and food to eat while hunting. I prefer to eat in the field that way we dont have to go back to camp and waste precious hunting time!
> Thanks for reserving the site mark!
> 
> We havent heard anything from EMUflyer, i will send him a pm. Maybe he hasnt seen this thread.


Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Mark4486

For some of you that are on the fence here is a pic of last year. Can’t wait to do it again.


----------



## sourdough44

Very nice.


----------



## Fishfighter

Sorry for replying late but if you have room for another I would like to come. I don't have a bird dog to bring but I would like to see one work I've hunted over beagles and bassets my whole life and currently have a mut that hunts rabbits and squirrel. I should have duck breasts to bring as long as the season treats me well.


----------



## Fishfighter

I also have a few pounds of kitchen bacon from home raised hogs I can briggo contribute.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Welcome more the merrier due to health I won't be hunting but I would have been glad to see you hunt over my setter


----------



## Mark4486

Fishfighter said:


> I also have a few pounds of kitchen bacon from home raised hogs I can briggo contribute.


See u there


----------



## Buddwiser

Pics of a MS grouse camp 2005. Picture of the dogs represents only half of what was there that weekend.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Those were better times we use to get together for hunts at BearCreek and a meal to pass. Got together for dog training. Look at all the members we have lost that came and even Wally who even started the grouse camps. I came with three dogs Wally brought four.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I just had a talk with michiganmanic for this camp to work we need more people with dogs.My dog because of age and not run lately will be good for a hour tops. Fivegunners dog still young and Joe's dog can't carry all of us. Last year all but two of us got birds. We also had a long hair shorthair. Sure would like to see some flushing dogs and more pointing breeds. Some of the covers we hunted last year Heald enough birds we moved birds in every place we stopped.


----------



## RCA DOGS

I’m thinking about it. Just can’t commit yet. To many things going on between now and then. Got four setters that need to get out


----------



## Mark4486

Worm Dunker said:


> I just had a talk with michiganmanic for this camp to work we need more people with dogs.My dog because of age and not run lately will be good for a hour tops. Fivegunners dog still young and Joe's dog can't carry all of us. Last year all but two of us got birds. We also had a long hair shorthair. Sure would like to see some flushing dogs and more pointing breeds. Some of the covers we hunted last year Heald enough birds we moved birds in every place we stopped.


So far I think we only have eight guys. So how many dogs would we need ideally?


----------



## Worm Dunker

8 guys how hard due you want to hunt Joe's dog. Morning hunt 2 to 4 hours same with afternoon for 4 days. What happens god forbid if it gets hurt. You know that dog hunts hard and won't quit.


----------



## TriggerDiscipline

birdhntr said:


> I will say this.In my early years I was a lot like my dad and if someone was looking for trouble (bad intentions)I would volunteer my services.Times have changed and I realized that society does not accept this and if I was to continue with my beliefs I possibly could be in your situation.I always remind myself that my rights are more important and I couldn't imagine my life without being able to hunt.
> 
> My father grew up in different times and was a stand up guy and a gentleman and felt it was his duty to correct bad people and their actions.Pick on the weak and vulnerable or abuse pets,women,or children and you best pray he is not there.
> He should have lost his rights a thousand times.
> He was slick.One day at a pub we were having some food and a few beers.Then four men walked in at the end of the bar and were loud and obnoxious and he says oh boy we got winners.There behavior brought the stink eye looks from some of the patrons and they knew it.Then they started in on guy and said what's your problem a__hole and my dad instantly said yo over here.The leader of the pack yells what old man.He says you said a__hole I'm right here.They came streaming down between the bar stools and the wall and dad stands up.
> He says you got a problem old man and he says no but you do.He then drops his beer and yells frank looking behind them.That little distraction and he mowed them down with iron fists so fast I was shocked.He trapped them and to think I was going to have to help him.lol.Nobody in that bar would find him guilty but society and the justice system would for sure and it's illegal to stand your ground these days.
> I did read your post and thought you were being honest and open about your situation and wanting to run your dog.
> I don't know your story and have no judgment.I believe that half or more of the men here could be in a situation like this at one time to be honest.


Domestic violence doesn't mean you got in a bar fight, it means you hit your wife/domestic partner. You can get in a bar fight and still own guns as long as you didn't get convicted of felony assault. Most bar fights are misdemeanors.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Whatever the dog power im sure we can make it work and it will be a great time. With 8 guys we will need to split up into a couple different parties i would think. The more dogs the merrier so that you can keep them fresh but atleast 2 per party would be nice. 

I am going to bring my girlfriends lab this year so theres another dog. But she is a close range flusher. Mayber her and your beagle Mark could hunt together in some select spots. 

The comment for more dog power really came from the pic that buddweiser posted. The grouse dogs outnumber the hunters!


----------



## hunterdau2

Gonna try to make it but depends on my surgery recovery. Have 3 labs i use for pheasants and some woodcock and grouse.


----------



## michiganmaniac

michiganmaniac said:


> I am going to bring my girlfriends lab this year so theres another dog. But she is a close range flusher. Mayber her and your beagle Mark could hunt together in some select spots.
> 
> The comment for more dog power really came from the pic that buddweiser posted. The grouse dogs outnumber the hunters!


Edit: my wifes dog. Still getting used to that!


----------



## Worm Dunker

I was at that camp budwisser posted pictures of matter of fact I've been to all of them. As I remember we moved and got more birds last year than they did. Looking back through my pictures all I have are woodcock. I shot some grouse but I snook away to my honey hole. So more dogs doesn't mean more birds
Will see how Hunter holds up Joe might be able to run him for another dog.


----------



## UPaquariest

michiganmaniac said:


> Edit: my wifes dog. Still getting used to that!


Congrats

I was looking at a GSP but management vetoed.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I would like to go, but my dog is very young and at this time he has not any real hunting yet. I have been training him daily, had him on pigeons once, and will likely do more pigeon work before 9/15, perhaps even a pen raised bird farm too. I also plan to be in the U.P. the first two weeks of Sept. and early Oct hunting him daily. I hunt mostly solo, but he will get a couple hunts in with other dogs. If I think he is ready for this type of group hunt, then I'll go, otherwise next year. I only live a fairly short distance away from Rose City, so I do know the area somewhat.


----------



## birdhntr

UPaquariest said:


> Congrats
> 
> I was looking at a GSP but management vetoed.


Protest!lol.


----------



## Worm Dunker

Meet her half way bring home a setter pup she won't say no worked for me 5 times


----------



## Worm Dunker

All this talk on camp is anyone going out for openers? If I due I'm just going to scout some of my old spots for grouse camp and I have some out of state pros coming to tune up for the Woodcock Ch.


----------



## Buddwiser

Worm Dunker said:


> I've been to all of them.


You missed the very first one where there was 5 of us......Dr. Wink who set up that one and all the others to follow, Natty Bumpo who answered all the dumb questions of a newby grouse hunter, Buck and Duck (Rich, who seems to have disappeared from the site), Fieldwalker who along with his pup slept on the floor of the house we stayed at and myself, the newby. I don't recall that we killed many grouse but we had a great time and it led to a few more camps with more great times and people. For those on the fence about going, if you can, do so. Its a good time and a great way to make new friends who share the same interest.


----------



## Mark4486

Worm Dunker said:


> 8 guys how hard due you want to hunt Joe's dog. Morning hunt 2 to 4 hours same with afternoon for 4 days. What happens god forbid if it gets hurt. You know that dog hunts hard and won't quit.


My question is “how many dogs would be ideal?” I would hunt ash till the rubber fell off my boots but that’s not what I’m saying. Birdhntr is thinking of coming he’s got two exemplary shorthairs. I will bring my dog and recommend those with a first or second year dog to bring it. I will personally take out all new dogs/owners to hunt. I don’t care if your dog doesn’t find birds or bumps them or pisses on my leg I just like hunting with new people and dogs. I also have invited a a gentlemen that I met while training this week that competes in navda. He also has two shorthairs. I will be sending him the details about the hunt this week and hope I get an awnser.


----------



## Mark4486

Congrats joe


----------



## birdhntr

TriggerDiscipline said:


> Domestic violence doesn't mean you got in a bar fight, it means you hit your wife/domestic partner. You can get in a bar fight and still own guns as long as you didn't get convicted of felony assault. Most bar fights are misdemeanors.


Wrong.It is more broader than most think.It can be a roommate for instance.Or a neighbor.The basis of domestic violence is a relationship between them.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Worm Dunker said:


> All this talk on camp is anyone going out for openers? If I due I'm just going to scout some of my old spots for grouse camp and I have some out of state pros coming to tune up for the Woodcock Ch.


Ill be out september 15 you better believe and every day after it i can manage until the season closes!

Thanks for the congrats mark!

Josh, when i got asher i was still living at home going to school and my parents said in no uncertain terms i could not have a dog. Well i feel bad for not listening, but only a little, becauae i brought him home and they immediately fell in love! Sonit can work. However for my next dog i will wait for approval from the mrs, same as you.

Trophy specialist if you find yourself in the central UP looking for spots feel free to shoot me a PM im sure I could help get your young puo on plenty of birds.


----------



## fishstruction

It looks like I have that time frame off from work. I’m in the same boat as trophy specialist. I have a young setter that has had birds shot over him but it’s his 1st full season. Depending on how he does from opener to the camp I would hunt others over him. If I feel it isn’t in his best interest to have others hunt over him I would still like to put some faces to the names on here and meet them.


----------



## Mark4486

I will be out for the opener depending on the weather. Last couple years have been 85degrees and is real hard on my dog. I still might go and just not use my dog.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

michiganmaniac said:


> Trophy specialist if you find yourself in the central UP looking for spots feel free to shoot me a PM im sure I could help get your young puo on plenty of birds.


I will be at my camp Sept. 14 staying for up to one month hunting every day it's not pouring rain. I'm in the central U.P. half way between Gwinn and Escanaba. I hunt mostly in Marquette and Delta counties, and have been doing so avidly for decades now. I also go further east and west a lot too. The last couple years the bird numbers were down in most of the spots I hunted. I have had season average flush rates over the years ranging from 2 grouse per hour up to 10 per hour. The last couple years were on the low end of that scale although my dog wsa sick last year and died during late Sept. so I did not hunt much in 2018.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Trophy Specialist said:


> I will be at my camp Sept. 14 staying for up to one month hunting every day it's not pouring rain. I'm in the central U.P. half way between Gwinn and Escanaba. I hunt mostly in Marquette and Delta counties, and have been doing so avidly for decades now. I also go further east and west a lot too. The last couple years the bird numbers were down in most of the spots I hunted. I have had season average flush rates over the years ranging from 2 grouse per hour up to 10 per hour. The last couple years were on the low end of that scale although my dog wsa sick last year and died during late Sept. so I did not hunt much in 2018.


That would be an awesome place to have a camp. It sounds like me and you probably stomp around in alot of the same woods. Based on my preseason findings i am hopeful for a very good year of bird hunting. Hopefully we have a chance to get out, i know a grand total of 0 people who have dogs and like to bird hunt up here, its nice to hunt with someone else from time to time. I know plenty of people who like to partridge hunt...but all that means is they like to ride around on side by sides they probably cant afford and drink beer lol.


----------



## Worm Dunker

I just reread this post looks like it will just be the same crew as last year. This is ok because we worked well and had a great time. Some of you may read where I lose my best hunting buddy but I meet a new guy at camp who has become my best hunting buddy. This year I won't be hunting but I'm still going to have a good time.


----------



## EMU_Flyer

Wish I could be there again this year, but it just isn't going to work out. Post some pictures! Wormdunker probably happy to not see a German dog running around....although I think Moose was growing on him by the end of last years trip! 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Worm Dunker

No I don't like German dogs but I took yours to my honey and you got your first woodcock. That's the first non pointer or setter that's been there in the 30 years I been hunting there. Even took you to another hot spot that's me trying to help fellow guys that go to camp sorry you can't be there


----------



## skidoojc

Some good info here for the newbies in the upland game. 

https://projectupland.com/novice-bird-hunter/the-etiquette-of-hunting-over-someone-elses-bird-dog/


----------



## Mark4486

skidoojc said:


> Some good info here for the newbies in the upland game.
> 
> https://projectupland.com/novice-bird-hunter/the-etiquette-of-hunting-over-someone-elses-bird-dog/


It’s funny you posted this cause last year before camp I watched some videos and I think read this exact article on etiquette being I have never hunter over somebody else’s dog. There’s good info if you are in a position where you have never hunted someone else’s dog. Good post


----------



## Worm Dunker

This will be my last post on MS. Due to my dislike of shorthairs I am quitting. Good luck I hope grouse camp is a success and many more.


----------



## Brien maeder

I'm sure they will have a great time


----------



## skidoojc

It’s about chasing dogs (any dog) finding birds and trying like hell to knock one down to take home. All this creates smiles, friendships and memories. 

Who cares what breed...let’s have fun and enjoy life, it flys by to quick as is.


----------



## Mark4486

skidoojc said:


> It’s about chasing dogs (any dog) finding birds and trying like hell to knock one down to take home. All this creates smiles, friendships and memories.
> 
> Who cares what breed...let’s have fun and enjoy life, it flys by to quick as is.


I think he’s pulling everyone’s chain... wormdunker has been leaving this site for as long as I’ve been here... hahaha


----------



## Mike da Carpenter

WD would have a Shorthair if he could find one that liked him. HA!!


----------



## Mark4486

Mike da Carpenter said:


> WD would have a Shorthair if he could find one that liked him. HA!!


That’s what I think to


----------



## FieldWalker

M-S Grouse Camp? You going Dennis?

Does the group site have electrical hook-up?


----------



## Mark4486

FieldWalker said:


> M-S Grouse Camp? You going Dennis?
> 
> Does the group site have electrical hook-up?


I don’t think there’s electrical


----------



## michiganmaniac

If anyone need a generator i can bring one


----------



## brdhntr

Buddwiser said:


> Pics of a MS grouse camp 2005. Picture of the dogs represents only half of what was there that weekend.
> 
> View attachment 425705
> View attachment 425713


Man, that brings back memories. Both those dogs with me are now in the happy hunting grounds. Haven't seen Wally in years. Still hunt the area since it is part of my hometown stomping grounds.


----------



## Buddwiser

FieldWalker said:


> M-S Grouse Camp? You going Dennis?
> 
> Does the group site have electrical hook-up?


Hi Scott. No....wish I was though but made other plans/commitments some time ago. I hope you and your family are doing well.


----------



## FieldWalker

Buddwiser said:


> Hi Scott. No....wish I was though but made other plans/commitments some time ago. I hope you and your family are doing well.


Same to you Dennis. I don't stop by here (m-s upland) much these days. But I couldn't resist reading the entire M-S Grouse Camp thread. Took an odd turn somewhere in the middle! I guess not much has changed...


----------



## Buddwiser

FieldWalker said:


> I guess not much has changed...


Well, so far there isn't a particular poster (former poster?) going on tirades about the camps and calling for them not to be held as they ruin the hunting in the area as happened in the first one.


----------



## skidoojc

Buddwiser said:


> Well, so far there isn't a particular poster (former poster?) going on tirades about the camps and calling for them not to be held as they ruin the hunting in the area as happened in the first one.



No birds in Michigan anyhow so it’s safe.


----------



## Mark4486

Buddwiser said:


> Well, so far there isn't a particular poster (former poster?) going on tirades about the camps and calling for them not to be held as they ruin the hunting in the area as happened in the first one.


That’s tragic that some one would think that


----------



## NbyNW

Mark4486 said:


> That’s tragic that some one would think that


I get the viewpoint, a lot of people think their spots are hardly hunted by anyone else. We all carry our honey holes as secrets. I have yet to meet one guy in the woods that openly spoke about spots, hell I can rarely get a county out of someone. So when you see a dozen plus guys with well trained dogs organizing an annual hunt in an area you frequent, I can see someone getting concerned.


----------



## skidoojc

NbyNW said:


> So when you see a dozen plus guys with well trained dogs organizing an annual hunt in an area you frequent, I can see someone getting concerned.


When we shift our perception, our experience changes.
Lindsay Wagner


----------



## Mark4486

NbyNW said:


> I get the viewpoint, a lot of people think their spots are hardly hunted by anyone else. We all carry our honey holes as secrets. I have yet to meet one guy in the woods that openly spoke about spots, hell I can rarely get a county out of someone. So when you see a dozen plus guys with well trained dogs organizing an annual hunt in an area you frequent, I can see someone getting concerned.


The area I hunt 99% of the time is right near a field trial area. But that means nothing to me. I was talking to one of the members last year when they took me out pheasant hunting and he was telling me that you can walk an area right after someone hunts it and get birds. And that exact thing has happened to me. And if it’s state land then nobody should be crying because it’s not your property. No one is gonna share there spots cause they earned them. But not wanting a person to come to your city,county,area for a hunting gathering is far reaching. Last year we went and searched for spots on the fly like anybody else would. Worm dunker took us to a couple honey holes. So as far as someone hunting “somebody’s spot” well we didn’t search that hard do to lack of time. So if we found your spot then so did everybody else that knows what bird habitat looks like.


----------



## Mark4486

Also I would like to add that I’m hoping in the future we move to different spots. Michigan has a lot to offer. Wouldn’t mind going to the tip of the glove one year and/or the UP. Plus there is an open invitation so join in the fun.


----------



## NbyNW

Mark4486 said:


> Worm dunker took us to a couple honey holes. So as far as someone hunting “somebody’s spot” well we didn’t search that hard do to lack of time. So if we found your spot then so did everybody else that knows what bird habitat looks like.


Just to be clear, I don't care what the hell you guys do. I have no intention of joining currently, but couldn't care less as it is public land. My point is simply understanding that hunters and fisherman as a group are very touchy about information regarding to their spots, and especially so with grouse hunters.


----------



## Mark4486

NbyNW said:


> Just to be clear, I don't care what the hell you guys do. I have no intention of joining currently, but couldn't care less as it is public land. My point is simply understanding that hunters and fisherman as a group are very touchy about information regarding to their spots, and especially so with grouse hunters.


I agree


----------



## UPaquariest

2 weeks, starting to get excited and getting some gear together.


----------



## fivegunner

Look`s like I`ll be pulling in Friday AM.


----------



## Fishfighter

How far does the group normally travel from camp I have some good covers but they may be farther than you normally hunt away. Season has been good to me so far.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I've put 800 miles on my truck bird hunting so far in the U.p. covering 6 counties.


----------



## fivegunner

Trophy Specialist said:


> I've put 800 miles on my truck bird hunting so far in the U.p. covering 6 counties.


That`s a good start!


----------



## Trophy Specialist

That doesn't count the grip to 


fivegunner said:


> That`s a good start!


That doesnt count the trip to the U.P. either. Another 100 miles today.


----------



## fivegunner

IT`S GITTING CLOSE! What time is everybody going to show up to Grouse Camp 2019???


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

I would love to come! But the work schedule just doesn’t allow. Is this a yearly event?


----------



## fivegunner

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> I would love to come! But the work schedule just doesn’t allow. Is this a yearly event?


Take a sickday from work You would like it , This Grouse camp started last year at the Rifle river area . There were I think 6 of us. We had a great time and we made new friends. Its what hunting is all about. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1

I had to burn up all my sick days when my daughter was born in August. Maybe I can make it next year. My dogs never seen a grouse, (hoping to get her on one before pheasant opens) but she’s bumped a couple woodcock around our property. I was up by rifle river ORVing in August. Lots of good looking area around there.


----------



## UPaquariest

Do we have a final count? Looked to be last years group with a bunch of maybes. I plan to be there late afternoon or early evening Thursday.


----------



## fivegunner

One thing , Could the first person`s arriving at camp put up a sign maybe a paper plate painted RED??, Or some sign that could help a old hunter (me) find the campsite ?


----------



## UPaquariest

fivegunner said:


> One thing , Could the first person`s arriving at camp put up a sign maybe a paper plate painted RED??, Or some sign that could help a old hunter (me) find the campsite ?


Same place as last year correct? I think Mark had said he got the group site.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Yes same as last year mark said. Unfortunately i cant get there until friday evening, i had to take a lot of time off earlier in the year due to some family stuff. Cant believe its just over a week away!


----------



## Mark4486

Not sure if it’s the exact same site but it is a group site. If I get there first I will put up a red plate.


----------



## Mark4486

No idea what the final count is. I guess we will see.


----------



## thegospelisgood

I fizzled hard last year with the planning~ Family stuff.

I'm grounded this year until I build the playset in my garage for the kids....Wish I could be there!


----------



## nick brown

Sounds like a great time would love to join if you guys would have me and I am able to get away.


----------



## Mark4486

nick brown said:


> Sounds like a great time would love to join if you guys would have me and I am able to get away.


Come youlll have a great time


----------



## fivegunner

ONE WEEK TO GROUSE CAMP!


----------



## michiganmaniac

I cant wait!! Iv been talking with skidooj and he plans on coming thursday afternoon.

My wife is gonna hook us up with some awesome baked goods this year.


----------



## nick brown

Looks like I will be able to make it! Looking forward to meeting you guys and doing some hunting. It will just be me and my shorthair.Probably will head that way Friday after work.i know where rifle river recreation area is but have never been back in there. Might need directions from the entrance unless it’s easy to find.


----------



## michiganmaniac

This is the location of the group site, we will cya there! Glad you can make it.


----------



## Mark4486

Site number is G2


----------



## Stand By

If you guys don't mind, I might swing down late morning or early afternoon Saturday. I got stuck with overtime Friday night and Sunday. Gibby is too you for a full day out anyway. I mostly just want to get her a bird to recognise. 

Don


----------



## fivegunner

2 DAYS ! Grouse camp


----------



## michiganmaniac

Stand By said:


> If you guys don't mind, I might swing down late morning or early afternoon Saturday. I got stuck with overtime Friday night and Sunday. Gibby is too you for a full day out anyway. I mostly just want to get her a bird to recognise.
> 
> Don


The more the merrier! Depending on the time of the day we may be gone hunting however. Shoot me a text when you are on your way and i can let you know what we are up to. Ill PM uou my number.


----------



## michiganmaniac

Awesome guys!! Wish i could be there but ill cya tomorrow!


----------



## EMU_Flyer

I'm already hating myself for not being able to come! These pictures are killing me.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nick brown

Got out of going to work tomorrow. Heading up tonight be there late.


----------



## Trophy Specialist

I just got home today from a one month U.P. hunting trip. I have a ton of stuff to get done today to today is shot, but I was thinking about doing some bird hunting tomorrow. I'm about 45 min. from the camp ground. What time do you all head afield Sat? And what time to you get back to camp?


----------



## Mark4486

Trophy Specialist said:


> I just got home today from a one month U.P. hunting trip. I have a ton of stuff to get done today to today is shot, but I was thinking about doing some bird hunting tomorrow. I'm about 45 min. from the camp ground. What time do you all head afield Sat? And what time to you get back to camp?


It’s hard to say cause we kinda make a group decision. If you pm me I will give you my number and you can call me direct to see what’s going on and or meet us some where.


----------



## Mark4486

There are woodcock flying over our camp last night. And these the birds we got yesterday were at one spot we walked maybe a mile to get them. It seems like the flight is in this area. But we will see how the rest of the weekend goes. Good luck this weekend to everybody.


----------



## Mark4486

Weather is nice up here...lil warm shot these this morning with five gunner and nick brown. Great time so far


----------



## Mark4486

5 more woodys and nick shot a grouse.. it’s raining now so we are all hanging under cover. I’ll keep posting updates if everyone wants.


----------



## Brien maeder

Mark4486 said:


> View attachment 441777
> 5 more woodys and nick shot a grouse.. it’s raining now so we are all hanging under cover. I’ll keep posting updates if everyone wants.


You guys should be coverd in woodcock I'm in central UP and it's tough sledding


----------



## michiganmaniac

Crossing the bridge now, see you guys in a couple hours! The wife is along for the ride and she made sure to pack the car full of good food. Should be a great weekend!


----------



## ab5228

I bet the beer tastes good tonight at Grouse camp.


----------



## Stand By

Sorry, dropping out guys. Didn't get out of work til 3am and somebody else getting up early to head down state, was making a lot of racket this morning. Don't want to walk around the woods like a zombie. Good luck.


----------



## michiganmaniac

I got to camp last evening around 9 and enjoyed a great evening BSing and drinking famous grouse underneath skidooj's awning with all the guys. Me, my wife, and upaquariest hunted together today. It was beautiful weather and was just a pleasure to be in the woods. There are so many woodcock up here right now that it almost makes it difficult to hunt grouse. We hunted three spots and moved 40 WC and 9 grouse. We got plenty of woodcock and missed some gimmes on grouse. My wife stayed back and drew us a camp emblem.


----------



## T Baker

michiganmaniac said:


> I got to camp last evening around 9 and enjoyed a great evening BSing and drinking famous grouse underneath skidooj's awning with all the guys. Me, my wife, and upaquariest hunted together today. It was beautiful weather and was just a pleasure to be in the woods. There are so many woodcock up here right now that it almost makes it difficult to hunt grouse. We hunted three spots and moved 40 WC and 9 grouse. We got plenty of woodcock and missed some gimmes on grouse. My wife stayed back and drew us a camp emblem.
> View attachment 442225


That drawing is really good!


----------



## Abu65

That drawing is fantastic!!


----------



## Stand By

michiganmaniac said:


> I got to camp last evening around 9 and enjoyed a great evening BSing and drinking famous grouse underneath skidooj's awning with all the guys. Me, my wife, and upaquariest hunted together today. It was beautiful weather and was just a pleasure to be in the woods. There are so many woodcock up here right now that it almost makes it difficult to hunt grouse. We hunted three spots and moved 40 WC and 9 grouse. We got plenty of woodcock and missed some gimmes on grouse. My wife stayed back and drew us a camp emblem.
> View attachment 442225


She's very talented MM.


----------



## Mark4486

Hope everyone had a great weekend. Thanks to all who came. Lots of good food and missed shots but always a good time.


----------



## Stand By

Who shot that eagle?








J.K.


----------



## Brien maeder

Mark4486 said:


> View attachment 442367
> Hope everyone had a great weekend. Thanks to all who came. Lots of good food and missed shots but always a good time.


Did you guys see much of a woodcock movement


----------



## Mark4486

Brien maeder said:


> Did you guys see much of a woodcock movement


Yeah... a lot is an understatement


----------



## birdhntr

Brien maeder said:


> Did you guys see much of a woodcock movement


My little honey hole has been stacked since the opener of woodcock season.All of my grouse spots had woodcock all season in good numbers as well.We were into birds right out of the gate at each spot.It honestly sounded like the duck opener up there.Out of four weekends the second weekend was the highest flush rate but on that note the first weekend was too hot so we did not get a lot of ground time.

For me the highlight for the weekend was meeting everyone one and watching a 10 month old dog named Chief get the spark then a little flame.He was a typical pup running the yo/yo and not braving the covers wrath.At one point we were heading to Dixie on point and we were looking to locate her.Chief was with us and then made point in which then we noticed he was facing Dixie and the bird was trapped and we had a solid honor.Then at this point we stopped and observed and as I watched Chief I could see the gears were spinning and consumed with new thoughts as he stayed rigid,poised,and with purpose. So we then flushed,shot,and missed and at this point the pup was on the hunt beaming around us totally uncaring about cover and quartering a touch.
I had the owner call him in which took a moment and I told him be patient, and positive with praising until we got him back.When we got him reeled in I showed the owner how to restack the dog.Chief took to it very well stood some for a bit then thought of moving but a simple touch on one side while leaning my leg on the other side and he postured up very well.I absolutely love watching a new dog come into his own.For the second half of the day he is looking at this with a new lense.


----------



## Weekendwarrior95

Thanks everyone for letting me and Chief tag along and big thanks to Birdhntr for all help this weekend. What a great group to spend a weekend in the woods!


----------



## birdhntr

Weekendwarrior95 said:


> Thanks everyone for letting me and Chief tag along and big thanks to Birdhntr for all help this weekend. What a great group to spend a weekend in the woods!


Check and treat Chief's ears.The briars play hell on them.It is not the cover that does the ears in it is the scratching afterwards with the claws.Benadryl is also helpful if a dog is itchy and scratching itself as well as hydrocortisone can relieve the itch also.
Cornhuskers is also good to moisturize and remove dead skin that can cause itching.Dogs are like humans and can have allergic reactions to products so always go easy and light to start and be observant.


----------



## fivegunner

Wow! what great time in the woods with Good Friends and Dogs . It was nice to meet Birdhntr,Mark4486, UPaquariest, Michiganmaniac & his Wife , and SKidoojc, and his friends , and Nick . I will be posting some pictures soon. I want to say Thank`s for letting Abby and Me enjoy the time together. We will be back next year !


----------



## skidoojc




----------



## fivegunner

skidoojc said:


> View attachment 442989


Boy, you sure go first class!


----------



## skidoojc

fivegunner said:


> Boy, you sure go first class!


All dogs in camp did amazing, but I sure do love a good ol GSP meme.


----------



## NbyNW

GSP's are over-rated


----------



## birdhntr

NbyNW said:


> GSP's are over-rated


I would never over-rate my GSP"S.


----------



## birdhntr

NbyNW said:


> GSP's are over-rated


I always tell them that just because they find birds and stay in which I dont have to hurry to them,go in and find a bird when I ask over and over,or find one within seconds out of the truck while we are all getting ready to go not to get a big head


----------



## skidoojc

I also don’t underestimate the power of a little beagle.


----------



## birdhntr

I miss the woods,the smells,the views,and the sounds already.And the good times whilst soaking it all in!


----------



## nick brown

Had a great time at camp with an outstanding group of people and dogs. Would gladly hunt with any of you guys again. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## UPaquariest

Any of you guys interested in chasing pheasant this weekend? Was thinking of heading up into the Thumb on Sunday.


----------



## birdhntr

UPaquariest said:


> Any of you guys interested in chasing pheasant this weekend? Was thinking of heading up into the Thumb on Sunday.


Yes but not sure when!


----------



## hunterdau2

There are no pheasants in the thumb ! You may as well stay home!


----------



## Mark4486

Birdhntr and I are trying to plan something. I have a few guys that are coming. I guess it depends on the weather.


----------



## UPaquariest

Weather looks to be in the 40s, if you believe what they say, my group is me and a college buddy, could we join you if you go?


----------



## birdhntr

I will be hunting sunday.
Group hunts are fun but everyone needs to understand that Pheasants are a different game to be played especially later in the season.
We will be at a disadvantage in a group when it comes to hunting over a pointing breed.It is nothing like a grouse and woodcock hunt.
These birds will run great distances and a group presence pressures them more.
A couple years ago the dogs were working and made point.We flushed the bird and my buddy hollered "hen" .
Seconds later 15 to twenty birds left way out ahead.lol.
It is very hard to be tactical,stealthy in a large group.


----------



## Mark4486

UPaquariest said:


> Weather looks to be in the 40s, if you believe what they say, my group is me and a college buddy, could we join you if you go?


You are not then welcome to join us. We were planning on Sunday as well because a couple buddies of mine have to work Saturday.


----------



## shaffe48b

birdhntr said:


> I will be hunting sunday.
> Group hunts are fun but everyone needs to understand that Pheasants are a different game to be played especially later in the season.
> We will be at a disadvantage in a group when it comes to hunting over a pointing breed.It is nothing like a grouse and woodcock hunt.
> These birds will run great distances and a group presence pressures them more.
> A couple years ago the dogs were working and made point.We flushed the bird and my buddy hollered "hen" .
> Seconds later 15 to twenty birds left way out ahead.lol.
> It is very hard to be tactical,stealthy in a large group.


You ever tried to split up and try to block them? I never hunted them with more than one or a few people but I read that can really work in large tracts in general.


----------



## birdhntr

shaffe48b said:


> You ever tried to split up and try to block them? I never hunted them with more than one or a few people but I read that can really work in large tracts in general.


No fun for me and not a challenge anymore.Too easy.I will let folks do it if the like.These days I prefer to set rules of conduct of sorts.I occasionally will take a runner if the dog keeps pointing and relocating and so on but 9 out of ten times the dog is steady with me in front.To each there own and I will never cry foul.lol.
Last year I harvested 20 birds off point in such manner.I let a lot of wild flushed birds go.It wasn't easy in the beginning but I have come a long way.:lol:


----------



## Mark4486

UPaquariest said:


> Weather looks to be in the 40s, if you believe what they say, my group is me and a college buddy, could we join you if you go?


I realized it said “not” in my post. It was supposed to say “you are more than welcome” I didn’t read after I posted it.


----------



## Mark4486

I like hunting with upaquarist hope this didn’t anger you.


----------



## birdhntr

Today when I was at work I heard a few people were off today.All day long I was thinking "pick me" lol.This light snow and cold air is the perfect set up to hunt tomorrow.Then the call came and I was dispatched.SMH.


----------



## UPaquariest

Mark4486 said:


> I like hunting with upaquarist hope this didn’t anger you.


Not at all, looking forward to this weekend. Are you bringing the beagle?


----------



## Mark4486

Yeah... if I can’t find a bird I’ll grab a couple rabbits.


----------



## birdhntr

Mark4486 said:


> Yeah... if I can’t find a bird I’ll grab a couple rabbits.


Just have to follow the girls to a bird.lol.After your bird limit we can follow the Regal Beagle!


----------

